# Hamilton King Khaki Model H644550 Question



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2008)

I acquired a Hamilton King Khaki Model H644550 at a swap meet today for $75. I tried to get some info about it but can only find the H644555 model. I did find a H644550 here on Watchuseek that sold the beginning of the year for $280 or so? It seems that the MSRP of the 555 model is $475, however in the pic of the 550 model that sold here, there was a MSRP tag of $345? Looks like the same watch. is the movement different? In any case, the watch I got seems to run well. It does have a few dings and some scratches, but not horrible. I thought I got a pretty good deal until I started looking around the web. Can anyone tell me anything about the watch I bought and what it is worth with a few dings and scratches? This watch has a brown leather strap. Can anyone help?


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Firstly welcome to the forum. Could you post a few pics of the watch? That might help.


----------



## skoochy (Jan 6, 2009)

Welcome to WUS!

First thing, your Hamilton's reference number is NOT what is on the back of the watch. What's on the back of the watch is missing a couple of digits. What's the number that was on the hang tag with the $345 price?

The other watch is probably the H64455533, which I believe it current. The differences might be minor, nonexistent, or as much as differences in size, finish (blasted vs. brushed), strap color, buckle vs. deployant, sapphire vs. mineral crystal, and so on. You might never know.

Regardless, you got a great deal for a watch with an ETA 2834 movement, even if it was completely beat up.

-s-


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

Welcome aboard... This site can definitely be a lot of fun!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2008)

Follow-Up. I will post pics as soon as I can get them up. Question though, the day and time seems to change at about 5 of the hour, rather than on the dot. Is this a function of how I set it, or is this normal? Also, how often do I hand watch the watch? Or should I? I plan on wearing it as a primary watch for a while so it will be getting wound constantly. BTW, for the person who asked about the price tag of $345. There was a watch with the H644550 for sale on this site in March and on that watch was a hang tag with that price. Interesting as the "current model" which ends in 555 seems to have a MSRP of $475. I am confused!!! Thanks for all of your support.


----------



## skoochy (Jan 6, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> There was a watch with the H644550 for sale on this site in March and on that watch was a hang tag with that price. Interesting as the "current model" which ends in 555 seems to have a MSRP of $475. I am confused!!! Thanks for all of your support.


1) That watch didn't sell for $285, we don't know what it really sold for. Unless the price of the watch is exceptionally low, the asking price is usually higher than what the watch sells for. The watch which you refer to is not H644550, it is H6455933

2) There is no "current model" ending in 555. It is H64455533. That watch will also probably have H644550 on the back, because again: the number on the back of the watch IS NOT THE MODEL NUMBER

3) The watch listed at $285 has a list price of $345 because it has a canvas strap. Those are the cheapest models. Also the list prices of Hamiltons has jumped a LOT in the 2008-2009 timeframe. Probably in the range of 15-20%.

Sorry I don't understand your question of the day and time changing at 5 of the hour... isn't the time changing all the time?

-s-


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2008)

The day and date change fine, however they change at 5 minutes to midnight and not at the stroke of midnight! Also, I noticed a small scratch or chip that I can only see under a light when the sapphire crystal has been cleaned well. Does this pose any problem to the integrity of the crystal and can it be polished out? Thanks.


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

The date change occurs early on many watches, quartz or automatic so that is no big deal.

It might be worth exploring how much it would cost to have a nice polish job and new strap to your watch to spiff it up a bit.|>


----------



## SRHEdD (Feb 3, 2009)

You can't polish the crystal yourself (practically), but a Cape Cod Cloth will make your watch look new again.


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

drj126 said:


> a Cape Cod Cloth will make your watch look new again.


*Agreed!* :-!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2008)

What is a Cape Cod Cloth? Where do I get one? How do I use one?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2008)

By the way, can you folks tell me if I should be hand winding this watch periodically, or just relying on my wrist motion to keep it wound. This is now my daily watch, although not sure about the weekends yet! It might be a most every day watch. It is incredibly accurate for a auto wind watch. Are these watch made in Switzerland for Hamilton? If so, i wonder who makes them?!!!


----------



## TxKarateDude (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi, your watch should have a power reserve of 42 hours, which means that's how long it will run without being wound (either by wrist motion or by the crown). If you wear it daily that should be plenty to keep it wound unless it sits for more than 42 hours. Hamilton is an American company, are swiss made and many consider it a very good value for a Swiss automatic. The movements are Swiss ETA, which allows them to be labled "Swiss Made". I wouldn't worry about the date change, as many much more expensive watches do that too. Good price on it too, but why did you state you thought it was a pretty good deal until you started looking around the web? Anywho, good luck with it and Enjoy.


----------



## SRHEdD (Feb 3, 2009)

http://www.capecodpolish.ca/index.ihtml

Wipe on, buff off before it dries, repeat as necessary...

(hint: buy the economy size!)


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2008)

Well, because Amazon is selling it for +/- $300. Still a good deal for $75, as the msrp is $475! It is clean, with a few dings on the case and a small scratch on the crystal that is not noticeable unless I intend to look for it under the light! I am considering whether I want to keep it with a leather band or go metal? I like leather, although it is a maintenance issue, and needs to be replaced periodically and the Hamilton leather band that came with is about $50 or so to replace!


----------

